# Pond Skim



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

I know you guys out west and even in northern New England still have plenty of season left, but around here it's pond skim time. After years of watching I finally decided to join in the fun. I dug out an old Halloween costume I had of a blue M&M and joined the fun at my local hill (Wachusett). Former NE Patriot Matt Light was on hand to MC the deal.

Here's my run, it's not great, but went better than I expected for my first time. Although I ran into the cameraman, he laughed it off and high-fived me. :yahoo:






and the full official video:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

At first I was like, wow, the skiers suck, but the ones who did get across really nailed it.

Then the video got to the people dancing at the end and all I could say was, 'oh my god....'

Good job though, next year you'll nail it. You should be an unwrapped baby ruth though.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Damn I always thought it would be fairly easy - just switch from Snowboard mode to Wakeboard mode when you hit the water... But the amount of slams at the start seem to indicate it is much harder than that... Looks like fun!


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

wow, nice job! waterville pond skied this weekend as well. theyre done. just not enough business for them to be open. despite me getting a huge core shot today... there is plenty of snow there.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

andrewdod said:


> wow, nice job! waterville pond skied this weekend as well. theyre done. just not enough business for them to be open. despite me getting a huge core shot today... there is plenty of snow there.


Was there Sunday, snow was good. They nailed me for $75 for a lift ticket second to last day, no wonder they are closing. They gave me a sticker though


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Psi-Man said:


> Was there Sunday, snow was good. They nailed me for $75 for a lift ticket second to last day, no wonder they are closing. They gave me a sticker though


that's nuts. Butternut goes down to $25 mid March through the end of the season. Though it's probably an extra 1.5 drive for you.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

herzogone said:


> Here's my run, it's not great, but went better than I expected for my first time. Although I ran into the cameraman, he laughed it off and high-fived me. :yahoo:
> 
> and the full official video:


Nice, you were one of the few that made it across! And yeah, you did indeed nail the cameraman haha.

In the full vid...the knight coming in all valiantly then eating it few feet in...hilarious! 

Pond skimming looks fun; I've been on-hill for a few. But eh I'm not so down with getting soaked in my boots if somehow I didn't make it across :laugh:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

My buddy did the slush cup at Sunshine last year, made it about 1/3rd of the way, and said the water was FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZING!

I'm debating about trying the Nakiska one this year! I've got some old boots I could wear, I'd rather not soak my good boots. Maybe see if I could find a bright pink one-sy to wear! :yahoo:

edit: The dancing at the end was PRICELESS!!!


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Maybe see if I could find a bright pink one-sy to wear! :yahoo:


Pouts, as...amusing (?) as that would be haha, you so must go as Animal. Come on now :laugh:

And carry drumsticks.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

Very nice.

Perhaps I should add the pond skim to my list of things for next year....


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> Pouts, as...amusing (?) as that would be haha, you so must go as Animal. Come on now :laugh:
> 
> And carry drumsticks.


There's a costume shop around the corner from me, and I already have drumsticks!!! :yahoo:










Not sure how I'd replicate the orange fur, spray tan maybe?!?


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

f00bar said:


> At first I was like, wow, the skiers suck, but the ones who did get across really nailed it.
> 
> Then the video got to the people dancing at the end and all I could say was, 'oh my god....'
> 
> Good job though, next year you'll nail it. You should be an unwrapped baby ruth though.


Yeah, our hill gets a lot of beginners so that might have something to do with it. That dancing is totally cringe-worthy. :laugh: Thanks, that's a brilliant costume idea! Could start out with a wrapper and then shed it right before the pond... but I'd have to float there until Bill Murray drained the whole thing... 



tokyo_dom said:


> Damn I always thought it would be fairly easy - just switch from Snowboard mode to Wakeboard mode when you hit the water... But the amount of slams at the start seem to indicate it is much harder than that... Looks like fun!


It's really not too bad, although I'm sure there is some luck involved. I think the key is to stay balanced but keep your weight back just enough to keep the nose of the board clear (think deep powder). It's a blast, I totally recommend it!



andrewdod said:


> wow, nice job! waterville pond skied this weekend as well. theyre done. just not enough business for them to be open. despite me getting a huge core shot today... there is plenty of snow there.


Thanks! Wachusett actually has plenty of snow left also, and I think they're going to open next weekend (and possibly the one after).



Psi-Man said:


> Was there Sunday, snow was good. They nailed me for $75 for a lift ticket second to last day, no wonder they are closing. They gave me a sticker though


Yikes! Not that it compares, but Wachusett drops the late season prices quite a bit to try and draw people. At least you got a sticker. 



EatRideSleep said:


> Nice, you were one of the few that made it across! And yeah, you did indeed nail the cameraman haha.
> 
> In the full vid...the knight coming in all valiantly then eating it few feet in...hilarious!
> 
> Pond skimming looks fun; I've been on-hill for a few. But eh I'm not so down with getting soaked in my boots if somehow I didn't make it across :laugh:


I was lucky the timing worked out for me this year. That knight costume was impressive, it looked completely homemade, but I didn't recognize what it was until seeing him wearing it in the video. I live fairly close so I just planned on going home to change, I totally recommend it if you get the chance!



ThredJack said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Perhaps I should add the pond skim to my list of things for next year....


Definitely, do it! :thumbsup:



poutanen said:


> There's a costume shop around the corner from me, and I already have drumsticks!!! :yahoo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You absolutely have to do that, I've never seen anyone in an Animal costume!


----------

